# "Official 2011 Tennessee Football Thread"



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Aug 25, 2011)

*Attention Fellow Vols*

Don't forget to wear your orange tomorrow (8/26) to show support for Pat Summit. Go Big Orange!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 26, 2011)

Im wearin!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep... GO VOLS!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 26, 2011)

Did yall see Dooleys interview on Jackson after wednesdays scrimmage? Old school coach..I believe he will be a good one!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 26, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Did yall see Dooleys interview on Jackson after wednesdays scrimmage? Old school coach..I believe he will be a good one!!!



You could tell he tried so hard with Jackson. Dooley looked defeated and worn out during that interview talking about Jackson.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 26, 2011)

My dad used to say that to me alot..sometimes son pain and failure is life son, everyone needs to go through it to grow up. I think thats whats wrong with alot of kids theses days..even alot my age (26). Theyve been pampered and petted and told they are perfect in everyway that the world should revolve around you. Thats just not true. When I have kids Ill raise them like my daddy did me..like his raised him and like Dooley seems to be old school men who tell it like it is.


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 27, 2011)

woooot.....


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 29, 2011)

depth chart for Montana....http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2011/aug/29/vols-release-seasons-first-depth-chart/?breakingnews


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 29, 2011)

A.J. and Maggitt both starting.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 30, 2011)

Two freshman at LBs huh? Wonder if thats for this game only to get them experience or season?


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 30, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Two freshman at LBs huh? Wonder if thats for this game only to get them experience or season?



I say it depends on how well they play. Both of them have played well all fall camp.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 30, 2011)

Vol commits Nathan Peterman and Otha Peters received their 4th star on rivals.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe those freshman will get the team excited and ready to play this season! From there vids on youtube they look pretty good.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 31, 2011)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFEKGGDATMo&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFEKGGDATMo&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## choot'em (Aug 31, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Two freshman at LBs huh? Wonder if thats for this game only to get them experience or season?



They will be there all year. Both of them have had real strong summer camps. Plus we are hurting for depth at LB.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 31, 2011)

Did I read right, UT opener will be a PPV?
What gives?


----------



## choot'em (Aug 31, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Did I read right, UT opener will be a PPV?
> What gives?



Yep. Same as last year. I figure if I have to pay I will just go to the game. The ppv coverage is not very good imo.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 31, 2011)

Wonder who the jackleg was that dropped the thread star rating. Haha


----------



## choot'em (Aug 31, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Wonder who the jackleg was that dropped the thread star rating. Haha



I know who just raised it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm just happy to see TN's program going forward with a solid and good coach. The athletic program overall needs a break and a deep breath.
GO VOLS!!!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 3, 2011)

GO VOLS!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats the best video ive ever seen!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vols, we got work to do*

Better get the OL and run game fixed before the Cincy game


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 4, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> Better get the OL and run game fixed before the Cincy game



Got that right KYBob, it's a little alarming. I figured they would be farther a long that what they are.

GO VOLS!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2011)

Im going to watch the Derrick Dooley show at 12. I thought I was going to get to see the game on espn3 last night but for some reason it was saying it wasnt available in my area yet a friend of mine 5 min down the road could watch it lol. He did tell me they had running issues.


----------



## bass4fun (Sep 4, 2011)

Offensive line was handled last night and the freshman linebackers were playing slow.  Need to improve fast!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't know if it was just me, but Poole look like he had two speeds last night. There was like only two run plays he looked like he was full speed. Did anyone else notice?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 4, 2011)

*Freshmen LB's*

I'd say they were overwhelmed by their first game in Neyland. They'll come around.


----------



## choot'em (Sep 4, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Don't know if it was just me, but Poole look like he had two speeds last night. There was like only two run plays he looked like he was full speed. Did anyone else notice?



I thought that Marlin looked better running the ball. Poole didnt look like the did lastyear. The run game definately needs improvement.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2011)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wiDZ2lboAk0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wiDZ2lboAk0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## choot'em (Sep 5, 2011)

Dave Hart hired as AD. Presser at 6:30. Great hire


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 5, 2011)

*New AD hire*



choot'em said:


> Dave Hart hired as AD. Presser at 6:30. Great hire



Really wasn't crazy about this hire. I thought Blackburn deserved a chance to fill the job. Also, he's a UT grad. However  after reading what Hart said about Spurrier when he was the AD at FSU, I think I'll give him a shot. 

Following Florida's 37-13 victory over Florida State in 2001, Spurrier accused Florida State defensive tackle Darnell Dockett of intentionally trying to injure Florida's Earnest Graham.

Hart's response at the time: "It would probably be good if somebody just spanked (Spurrier) and put him to bed and hoped that he wakes up all grown up."


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 9, 2011)

*Feelin good about Tennessee!*

I really like where we're heading with all of our programs. I know we still have a long way to go to regain credibility but I like our new coaching hires, especially Dooley. I wasn't crazy about the new AD hire but he's growing on me. There's not a Kiffin type in the bunch which is encouraging. Go Vols!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 10, 2011)

*Big Orange huddle up*

How y'all feeling about the todays game?


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 10, 2011)

First thought is the Vols shouldn't have no trouble with the Bearcats today. Then I regress into the last 3 years and think here we go again. Confidence is not there yet.


GO VOLS!!!!!


----------



## choot'em (Sep 10, 2011)

I think we win. We are still very young, but I think that our QB and WRs will do the job today. Hopefully the running game will take a step in the right direction. About to head to knoxville to root em on. Go Big Orange.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 10, 2011)

*I'm jealous*



choot'em said:


> I think we win. We are still very young, but I think that our QB and WRs will do the job today. Hopefully the running game will take a step in the right direction. About to head to knoxville to root em on. Go Big Orange.



Eat a Petros for me.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 10, 2011)

Good win fellow Vols. Pead caught them off guard at the beginning, but the defense settled in. The Defense and run game is still having issues.

GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## choot'em (Sep 10, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> Eat a Petros for me.



I have to wait till it cools off. That stuff can be rough when its hot outside.


----------



## choot'em (Sep 10, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Good win fellow Vols. Pead caught them off guard at the beginning, but the defense settle in. The Defense and run game is still having issues.
> 
> GO VOLS!!!!



Good win for UT. Bray made it into the record books with Manning with 400 yds and 7 straight games with atleast 2 tds. Im with you on the running game. Needs to improve to be able to compete. But we are moving in the right direction. 
Dooleys britches are awesome.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 11, 2011)

*Another way for me to look at it....*

is this time last year if the Vols was playing the bearcats it could have very well been a loss. Yesterday showed Wilcox with another year under his belt was able to adjust and you could see it happen after the Bearcats first TD. We're going to have accept that there is going to be some growing mistakes again this year. I also wish the Vols run game was just a little better before going to the swamp.


----------



## bass4fun (Sep 11, 2011)

Keys to playing the gators.
#1) protect Bray
#2) establish the run (doesn't have to be great...4 yds per carry)
#3) win turnover margin
#4) wrap up
#5) Justin Coleman must learn to keep his assignment!


----------



## donluego (Sep 11, 2011)

*fla game*

Just found this thread - this is great, been a vol fan my whole life - grew up in Tenn. I like this thread.
Keys to beating Fla.
1. continue improving everywhere
2. keep building the confidence in our youth but control the swagger
3. Ball security 
4. be prepared for the deer in the headlights at the Swamp- especially the newer players

the offense is improving The o-line and the passing - just gotta get the run game going - Poole looked as if he was gonna do it all by his self sometimes - loved his determination and attitude - gotta help him out on some blocks - gotta get off the ball better and mix up some snap counts - looked like they knew some of our snap counts

defense got better against a pretty decent Cinci offense

Key areas for improvement Kick-off coverage and punt coverage - and field goals- ( Spec. Teams ) 

But we are capable of beating fla.  I feel pretty good about it - we just cant panic if something goes wrong - as youth will occassionally -- if we play assignment defense and mix in more blitzes or just bring an extra guy alot we will put the fla. QB in a frenzy - hes not as good as our QB,
but he does have an advantage -- Home field - if dooly keeps them focused - Vols win by 10.  30-20  GO VOLS !!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 12, 2011)

*Cautiously Optimistic*

Looking good on offense, (except running game) and headed to the swamp. Been here before. Hope the run game suprises me and is drastically improved.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2011)

Someone call my girlfriend and tell her that somethings happened and that I need to be at home watching this game instead of in Gatlinburg!!!?? PLEASE!?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 13, 2011)

You guys should be getting pretty excited.
TB looks to be throwing the ball well.
I've only seen highlights but things are looking up in K-ville.
I like your coach.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 13, 2011)

Dooley on Young.....



> Devrin got hit as the scout team running back today. He also fielded punts and kickoffs.
> 
> Dooley said putting him back there to return kicks and punts in the swamp in his first college action would be a dumb coaching decision. Then noted that he's made plenty of dumb decisions before.


----------



## choot'em (Sep 13, 2011)

Accubond. I thought you said you didnt read volquest. Straight from the Hubbster right there.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 14, 2011)

Second hand info from Volquest.

GBO!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 17, 2011)

Go vols!!!


----------



## choot'em (Sep 17, 2011)

As usual with UF, Special Teams and turnovers get us. No quit in our team though. We are still young but we are improved. Still a long year left. Hope Hunter is ok. Also a big game for Arnett. Looks like he is going to be an impact player.


----------



## justina (Sep 17, 2011)

Man I hate when we lose to FL. AHHHHH. Any other loss I can deal with, but Florida, not so much. Missing that first field goal is what did it all in. It's easy to say it was that, or this, but in college football, the big MO is everything. We lost it right there. Got behind too much, too early. Dooley has it in him to turn this loss into a positive for the team. I'm sure it will make them better.


----------



## choot'em (Sep 18, 2011)

Torn ACL and MCL. Hunter out for year. Talk about a kick in the gut. Bad news just keeps coming outta knoxville


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah that's going to hurt, but the Vols still have some wins left in them I hope.


GBO!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 21, 2011)

Interesting stat I heard from a Video I watched this morning it was Dooley speaking to the QB club. Since Fulmer left the Football program has lost 46 players. That's unreal, Dooley used the word decimated.


----------



## choot'em (Sep 21, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Interesting stat I heard from a Video I watched this morning it was Dooley speaking to the QB club. Since Fulmer left the Football program has lost 46 players. That's unreal, Dooley used the word decimated.



The last few classes that Phil brought in have been terrible. Add all the busts that Kiffin had, plus all the guys he ran off and you have what you have now. Dooley has done a good job of rebuilding a depleted roster.


----------



## choot'em (Sep 25, 2011)

After watching UGA, USCe and arky yesterday, Im not ready to count those games as losses. We need to improve in a lot of areas, but those are winnable games.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 25, 2011)

*Hopefully we'll find our running game*

I just can't believe the Big Orange have been so mediocre running the ball for the past few years.


----------



## choot'em (Sep 27, 2011)

Lane kiffin is the gift that keeps on giving. Paid $1500.00 for a plane ticket so a kid would come on an unoffical visit. I don't think anything major will come from this but it is still another black eye


----------



## choot'em (Oct 1, 2011)

Season starts this week. UGA game is huge for our team. I would be more confident if we could run the ball. Will be interesting.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 2, 2011)

Young and inexperience continues to show.

GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## choot'em (Oct 3, 2011)

Im pumped for this game. It should be Dooley's first big win. As long as special teams dont bite us I see a win. GBO


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know what to expect. I keep thinking these young guys will start tighting up there mistakes and start playing with some speed, but it hasn't happen yet. Even with the mistakes Tennessee is plenty capable of winning this football game.

GBO!!!


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 7, 2011)

Wish that I was on ole rocky top,
Down in the tennessee hills.
Ain't no smoggy smoke on rocky top,
Ain't no telephone bills.


Once there was a girl on rocky top,
Half bear the other half cat.
Wild as a mink, sweet as soda pop,
I still dream about that.

Rocky top, you'll always be
Home sweet home to me.
Good ole rocky top,
Rocky top tennessee, rocky top tennessee.

Once two strangers climbed on rocky top,
Lookin' for a moonshine still.
Strangers ain't come back from rocky top,
Guess they never will.

Corn won't grow at all on rocky top,
Dirt's too rocky by far.
That's why all the folks on rocky top
Get their corn from a jar.

Rocky top, you'll always be
Home sweet home to me.
Good ole rocky top,
Rocky top tennessee, rocky top tennessee.

Now I've had years of cramped up city life,
Trapped like a duck in a pen.
Now all I know is it's a pity life
Can't be simple again.
Rocky top, you'll always be
Home sweet home to me.
Good ole rocky top,
Rocky top tennessee, rocky top tennessee.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 8, 2011)

I would love nothing more than for a Dooly to beat UGA. 

GO VOLs


----------



## choot'em (Oct 8, 2011)

Getting ready to head to knoxville. Gonna be a crazy night. Neyland is sold out. I am both excited and nervous about this game. Hope the Big Orange can come out on top.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 9, 2011)

Early rumors are saying Bray might be out for a while.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 9, 2011)

Tyler Bray has fractured thumb out 4 weeks.


----------



## SGaither (Oct 9, 2011)

it's going to be hard keeping the rest of our October close. Not that matters, any word on Tauren Poole?


----------



## choot'em (Oct 10, 2011)

SGaither said:


> , it's going to be hard keeping the rest of our October close. Not that matters, any word on Tauren Poole?



Day to day. Gonna be a tough month for the big orange.


----------



## SGaither (Oct 10, 2011)

We'll make it through with some bumps and bruises but the young guys will get some wonderful experience (trying to think positive).


----------



## choot'em (Oct 14, 2011)

Big Orange beats LSU by 2. Book it


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 14, 2011)

I think this is our bi-week.....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 16, 2011)

*Can you believe there's some idiots on Volquest........*

Wanting Dooley fired. He's turning it around everyone needs to chill out and give him time. I hope we can pull out a top 12 recruiting  class.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 17, 2011)

The Fan base has been in shambles since 2008. Winning is the only thing that will cure it I'm afraid, with or without Dooley.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 17, 2011)

There are alot of good posters on volquest. But there are a lot who only want to stir the pot and troll. Time will tell if Dooley will be the one to get us back to where we should be. I hope he is. If something does happen, the program will be better than when he found it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

note rules change


----------

